# THE RUNWAY > Luxury Travel Forum >  Hotels in New Delhi near Domestic Airport

## mano133

Palam Airport serves as the domestic airport of New Delhi. It is located 12 km from the city center and is linked with frequent bus service from the city. Good budget hotels in New Delhi near Domestic Airport are available offering accommodation in pocket-friendly manner. These New Delhi airport hotels provide a good option to stay for the flight travelers.



hotels in New Delhi

----------

